# Asus Crosshair VI hero + 32Gigs at 3200? Any suggestions?



## Lost Hatter (Jun 2, 2017)

Trying to pair up my board with a usable 32 gigs of RAM at 3200. I opted for the F4-3000C15D-32GTZ (Trident Z 32 gigs@3000 CL15 2 sticks). This set wont run past 2400 no matter the timings/voltage. I had a funky feeling it wouldn't but i needed a system up and running with 32 gigs due to the RAM constraints on my other system.


Im just wondering if anyone has succeeded at pairing the Crosshair 6 hero with a usable set of 32 Gigs at 3200. Iam of coarse leaning toward the Flare X but wanted some input from you guys 1st. Very few people are using 32 gigs from what ive seen, and not much info on system specs if they are. 


Thanks guys n gals. Holla back


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 2, 2017)

did you bother to check the QVL before buying the ram?


----------



## m&m's (Jun 2, 2017)

1- Update to the latest BIOS.
2- You should aim for 2933MHz not 3200MHz because it's a 3000MHz kit.


----------



## Ebo (Jun 2, 2017)

See if theres a new bios out even a beta then try again.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_QVL/

There are no 16gb 3200 sticks supported on the qvl.  You need 4 sticks of 8Gb.  GSkill, F4 3200 C16 Q32 packs.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Jun 2, 2017)

m&m's said:


> 1- Update to the latest BIOS.
> 2- You should aim for 2933MHz not 3200MHz because it's a 3000MHz kit.




Im aware. I just got this kit because it was slightly cheaper then the 3200. I had a feeling it wouldnt hit 3200 so i opted for the cheaper 3000.



the54thvoid said:


> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_QVL/
> 
> There are no 16gb 3200 sticks supported on the qvl.  You need 4 sticks of 8Gb.  GSkill, F4 3200 C16 Q32 packs.




I know i need 4 sticks. Im just trying to see if people had any actual factual success with 4 sticks at 3200. And what sticks... F4 3200 C16 Q32 is a z170 kit.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> did you bother to check the QVL before buying the ram?



I did but there weren't many 32gig kits listed at that time so i took a shot in the dark. Nothing past 2400



Ebo said:


> See if theres a new bios out even a beta then try again.



I tried the 1201 when it was 1st released then pulled. It was buggy so i went back to 1002. Now 1201 is up again. Guess ill try it.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> did you bother to check the QVL before buying the ram?



Yes but there weren't many 32 gig kits listed at that time. None past 2400. So i took a shot in the dark with this 32gig kit. Now im looking for help not criticism. Not egotistical replys asking if i checked the fucking QVL list. Its a new platform. Of coarse i checked the damn QVL list......


----------



## infrared (Jun 2, 2017)

You could try the beta bios 9945 by elmor, which has the agesa 1.0.0.6 update. It shouldn't be long until there's an official bios out. 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/15900#post_26106654


----------



## Lost Hatter (Jun 2, 2017)

infrared said:


> You could try the beta bios 9945 by elmor, which has the agesa 1.0.0.6 update. It shouldn't be long until there's an official bios out.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/15900#post_26106654



nice thanks. The 1201 is 1.0.0.4. Ill hunt down elmor's 9945


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 3, 2017)

I have 32GB of DDR4-3200MHz in my hero board. Two sticks are Geil and two are GSKill. I can get the CPU to run just shy of 4100MHz, but the RAM maxes out at 2644MHz. (and that is OK by me)
There is no OS on it yet. Trying to put Win-7 on it and that's a fail with no mouse and keyboard support. (I may have to break down and get Win-10, but I don't want it)

If I knew that Win-7 installation was gimped before I bought this setup, it would have been another X99 instead.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Jun 3, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> I have 32GB of DDR4-3200MHz in my hero board. Two sticks are Geil and two are GSKill. I can get the CPU to run just shy of 4100MHz, but the RAM maxes out at 2644MHz. (and that is OK by me)
> There is no OS on it yet. Trying to put Win-7 on it and that's a fail with no mouse and keyboard support. (I may have to break down and get Win-10, but I don't want it)
> 
> If I knew that Win-7 installation was gimped before I bought this setup, it would have been another X99 instead.



I just downloaded the trail from MS. It wont lock up the system like win 7 after 90 days or whatever. It just locks desktop background features and says, "activate windows" in the lower right corner.. OS is 100% functional. You can still set backgrounds by right clicking and setting whatever picture to desktop background. Just going to 10 from 7 I gained like 30% performance in gaming benchmarks with the same hardware. 7 is gimped (like you said) compared to 10 in gaming performance anyway.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Honestly, I think you are going to have a hard time getting 16GB sticks running at anything above 2400MHz.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 3, 2017)

Taichi
Gigabyte K7
Asus CH6


----------



## Lost Hatter (Jun 3, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Honestly, I think you are going to have a hard time getting 16GB sticks running at anything above 2400MHz.



I agree. Im just looking for some suggestions from people with 32 gigs at 3200. Any kit. 16x2 or 8x4. This 2400 is killin' me. I guess im going to go with 2 kits of F4-3200C14D-16GFX. $347.98 Fuck me!!!!!!! I spent $260 in this 3000 kit back at launch. Get ready for the RAM rod guys. Pun intended. lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Honestly, I think you are going to have a hard time getting 16GB sticks running at anything above 2400MHz.



There are people pushing dual sided dimms to 3600 already and prior to the 1.0.0.6 AGESA update. It just takes time and the correct sticks. If he is running double sided Samsung -b and has a good CPU it is completely possible.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> There are people pushing dual sided dimms to 3600 already and prior to the 1.0.0.6 AGESA update. It just takes time and the correct sticks. If he is running double sided Samsung -b and has a good CPU it is completely possible.



I didn't say it wasn't possible, but it isn't something you can just drop a set of random stick in and expect them to work.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> I didn't say it wasn't possible, but it isn't something you can just drop a set of random stick in and expect them to work.



Yup which is why I got specific it takes some decent amounts of work to get going correctly.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Jun 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> There are people pushing dual sided dimms to 3600 already and prior to the 1.0.0.6 AGESA update. It just takes time and the correct sticks. If he is running double sided Samsung -b and has a good CPU it is completely possible.



Mine are dual rank Hynix


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 3, 2017)

Lost Hatter said:


> Mine are dual rank Hynix


Did you ever try the BIOS that infrared linked for you? You'll want 9945 from that post and it might actually work


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2017)

Johan45 said:


> Did you ever try the BIOS that infrared linked for you? You'll want 9945 from that post and it might actually work



Might being the key word dual rank hynix probably isn't going to go, but he could get lucky.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 3, 2017)

> If Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB, you might have more luck with this  http://www.mediafire.com/file/2stmu39om14oa6b/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-9945.zip



The way I read it that's what the 9945 BIOS was intended for


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 3, 2017)

Lost Hatter said:


> Yes but there weren't many 32 gig kits listed at that time. None past 2400. So i took a shot in the dark with this 32gig kit. Now im looking for help not criticism. Not egotistical replys asking if i checked the fucking QVL list. Its a new platform. Of coarse i checked the damn QVL list......


Wasnt trying to be critical. Anyone following the Ryzen memory issues would know the next AGESA update (released this month) should add quite a few kits to the QVL lists usable in Ryzen builds. I dont enjoy gambling on memory purchases, but I'm sure you'll buy the right kit eventually.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2017)

Lost Hatter said:


> Mine are dual rank Hynix



Wait, you have the Trident Z's shown in the OP with Hynix on them?


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 3, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Wait, you have the Trident Z's shown in the OP with Hynix on them?



I believe so. The CL14 version uses samsung B.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> I believe so. The CL14 version uses samsung B.



I have a few sets of Trident Z's and they all came with some sort of Samsung ICs, and is why I asked.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> I have a few sets of Trident Z's and they all came with some sort of Samsung ICs, and is why I asked.



I think it still states on gskills page that they only use samsung?


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I think it still states on gskills page that they only use samsung?



Some use hynix:







Have you checked your sticks?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 3, 2017)

infrared said:


> You could try the beta bios 9945 by elmor, which has the agesa 1.0.0.6 update. It shouldn't be long until there's an official bios out.



I have the 9943 Beta one


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> Some use hynix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My stuff is in an X99 rig. The ryzen stuff I used was samsung -b in a corsair 3600mhz LPX kit.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Jun 4, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Wait, you have the Trident Z's shown in the OP with Hynix on them?



Yes. According to AIDA64.


----------

